# Anchoring question



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I am wondering what is so hard about anchoring your boat. I have been to the tower about 10 times now and every time there is a boat out there that can't anchor and ends up hitting another boat or just getting in everyone's way. I watched a boat on saturday try times before he finally got anchored, but when he did he ended up right next to another boat and moved after about 20 minutes. There was another boat that tried about 5 times and couldn't get set. He actually pulled in right behind me, about a foot off my motor and dropped his anchor. I grabbed the anchor line and pulled up his anchor and threw it about 30 feet away from my boat. How are you going to try and anchor that close to the stern of another boat anyway? I can't figure out why people are just not courteous out there. They will try and park right on top of you and don't care.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

When they cast to your livewell on try to snag your catch they are way to close. 

Capt Mike


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I agree. people should have a little common courtesy,,,


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

over the years i have found that MOST but not ALL boat owners are idiots, i just stopped going to known spots and started looking for my own, it has worked munch better for me


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

My observations over the years tells me that anchoring is not a very strong point wi most boaters. I'd venture to say that most never read a Chapman's Manual let alone practice their anchor techniques. I'll leave it be here, don't want to start preaching anchoring.


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

CATMAN. surely you jest, these folks wont spend $65.00 for copy of Chapman, and then you want them to read a chapter,please be realistic. I have noticed many have NO Chain on Bow Anchor, line tied right to anchor shank, or they have an anchor for John boat on a 22FT boat.
No the word Courtesy,along with Accountability and Responsibility,does not exist in many vocabulary.
Most are Well Versed in Stupidity how ever and openly display this Facet at any given opportunity. 

Best to stand well clear of these type boaters. Al


----------

